# t8 retrofit kits



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wondering who everyone uses for t8 retrofit kits. I am doing some 4x4's with reflectors ballast tombstones etc. So far bulbs.com has a decent product for a good price. Not sure about their ballasts though. :001_huh:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*L*

Call Devin at http://louversintl.com/ 

They have it all and a great price. No tax, Chicago. Fast 

Seriously, we get 100's of retrofit kits from him


----------



## Lightwebb (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never used a kit to retrofit. What else comes with it besides the ballast? The tomb stones from a T12 fixture would be the same for the T8. Otherwise....your just wiring a little different right?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Different mounting brackets. Not all conversions are just ballasts. sometimes sockets and brackets are needed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

electrictim510 said:


> Different mounting brackets. Not all conversions are just ballasts. sometimes sockets and brackets are needed.


Can you explain what you mean by sockets and brackets?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tombstones and the bracket that holds the tombstones..


----------



## Lightwebb (Jan 17, 2011)

On the 4x4's I've never had to change the tombstones. They're the same for T8. On the T8 ballast...you have 2 red 2 blue 2 yellow and black and white. Pretty much match color for color on everything. You will be wiring 1 wire from the ballast to 2 wires from the fixture.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

The ones I am wiring have burnt sockets. Changing the ballast while we are in the fixture. Not changing the brackets since it is not needed.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

If you need more than a ballast why wouldn't you just replace fixture with pre lamped/prewhipped from your supplier. A little more in material but labor is cheaper. Especially if the fixture is way out of date. The ones I was changing was from the 60's.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Labor is not that much more in my opinion.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Just wondering who everyone uses for t8 retrofit kits. I am doing some 4x4's with reflectors ballast tombstones etc. So far bulbs.com has a decent product for a good price. Not sure about their ballasts though. :001_huh:


Bulbs.com uses the US Energy Sciences brand. We have Louvers, Int., Envirobrite, ILP, and others but 90% of the time use US Energy for their lead time, price, and options with the kits.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yup*



shineretrofits said:


> Bulbs.com uses the US Energy Sciences brand. We have Louvers, Int., Envirobrite, ILP, and others but 90% of the time use US Energy for their lead time, price, and options with the kits.


Yup, I use energy science as well as louvers international as well. I like them both. Can't decide so I go back and forth. Louvers Int seems to be much faster in my opinion though...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

shineretrofits said:


> Bulbs.com uses the US Energy Sciences brand. We have Louvers, Int., Envirobrite, ILP, and others but 90% of the time use US Energy for their lead time, price, and options with the kits.


Nice sales pitch. 

You're aware you have to pay for advertising on this site to promote your products, don't you?


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Nice sales pitch.
> 
> You're aware you have to pay for advertising on this site to promote your products, don't you?


Didn't mean it to come off like that, just meant that we like the USES kits.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

www.texasfluorescents.com

Big fan of these guys. Jon Sayah is your contact, and turn around times is remarkable.


----------

